# Back up parts kit 92fs??



## planter (Jul 31, 2013)

Having a blast with the 92fs Inox with the exception of the trigger not moving all the way forward when I rack a round and lower the hammer without using the safety. I'm working on that issue but I am digging more deeply into the gun than most guns I own. It's very easy to work with so far but I think I need a trigger spring and some polishing. 
All that leads me to the question. What spare parts should I realistically keep on hand? Going to start with springs like trigger bar, trigger, recoil, slide catch, "D" and replacing the plastic guide rod but what else? A good source recommendation would be cool as well. Thanks...John


----------



## Vodoun da Vinci (Apr 6, 2007)

I have no experience with the 92FS...I own and have extensively shot an early 1980's Beretta 92S which was made well before they were adopted by the US Military. My pistol has the mag release in the middle of the port (left) grip.

I have put about 6000 rounds of factory 9mm of various manufacture thru this gun since I bought it. I still love it. Not one single failure to feed, FTE, or failure to go *baNg!* ever. I own 3 extra mags and have never babied this gun.

I have no back up parts stock piled and have no doubt this pistol will outlive me and never need a single part replaced. The most precise and perfect pistol I own next to my 1918 built Colt 1903 Model M. They are both sewing machines and have never had a part replaced. I'd bet my life on them especially the Beretta.

VooDoo


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

From my .MIL days working on M9 (92fs with different printing), I'd recommend the following parts:

- One of every spring, as you already said (maybe two or three recoil springs).

- Any roll pins, such as the mainspring housing pin, the right-side safety lever pins, etc.

- One or two locking blocks.

- A spare set of grips.

- Magazines, mag springs, and mag baseplates.


Having said the above, I'll add that (based on my experiences) you will probably never need to use any of them, but those are the items most likely to fail.


----------

